# I feel like an idiot, but...



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

A week ago I adopted what I was told were 4 male rats, about 6 months old. All looked healthy except for one who was a little smaller than the others and sporting mallocclusion and an irritated eye. He's adorable, though, and I fell hard - he's been to the vet and will go again as often as his teeth need it. He's happy and full of attitude, eating and drinking fine- he's Vinnie. 

Here's the problem - I'm almost positive the other three are female! There is just nothing -er- _there_, if you get my meaning. I have been leaving them alone, other than sweet talk and an occasional scritch when I walk by, wanting to let them get used to the place, and today is the first day they've been out and about quite a bit and I've been in petting and handling them some. 

I feel really stupid here, these guys have been together since they were babies and are now 6 months old, and so I really didn't pay that much attention, just assuming they were all boys. I mean, if Vinnie is the only male in the group, how can it be that there have been no litters? The only thing I can think of is that that previous owner had all four of these babies in a 13" wide by 10" deep by 20" high hamster cage - could it be any previous pregnancies were just reabsorbed because of the cramped conditions? 

Vinnie is now in his own cage, and I guess the countdown begins. I feel rotten for him, poor little dude - strange place, vet visit and now separated. I'll call next week to see what neutering will cost - maybe that's the best solution. I really, really don't want babies - from what the previous owner told me, these were feeder rats to begin with and I'm sure they weren't responsibly bred. On the other hand, I'd like to see Vinnie be able to share his home with the cage mates he's always had. 

Any tips or suggestions would be welcome. Thanks, all.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

This is a bad photo - apologies for the blur. I'll try to get better ones later. This is one of the others I suspect is female.


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Best way to tell really is through nipples. Genitals can get confusing but if there are any nipples then it's a girl.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Maltey said:


> Best way to tell really is through nipples. Genitals can get confusing but if there are any nipples then it's a girl.


Great, thank you. I'll take a better look at the others.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

CarrieD said:


> This is a bad photo - apologies for the blur. I'll try to get better ones later. This is one of the others I suspect is female.
> View attachment 2980


Yeah, looks female to me, but the nipples would be the clincher. Good luck!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

That's a girl. Males have really big goolies, and they aren't shy about showing them. If you have him fixed, he will need to wait two weeks after the operation before he will be sterile.

Start preparing for litters now, hopefully they aren't pregnant but there's a good chance of it, unfortunatly. Good luck.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Kinsey said:


> That's a girl. Males have really big goolies, and they aren't shy about showing them. If you have him fixed, he will need to wait two weeks after the operation before he will be sterile.
> 
> Start preparing for litters now, hopefully they aren't pregnant but there's a good chance of it, unfortunatly. Good luck.


Yes, three girls for sure. I heard back from the gal I got them from - she was surprised and apologetic - and confirmed that yes, they did all live together for six months and no, no litters. I have to believe it's because of the size of the cage they were in, and hoping that if they were used to reabsorbing, they will again. If not, we'll deal with what comes.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I wish you the best, and hopefully, there won't be extra rats.

I commend you for accepting this so well. What are you planning on doing with any pups?


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Homing those I can. Keeping those I can't. 

Moms live in a Marshall Ferrett Penthouse, so I have room for several more females once they get bigger- that cage has wide bar spacing. I'll for sure want to keep a few males as company for poor Vinnie. My office is getting full, (finches and degus and bunnies, oh my! lol), but it's a 14x27 room, and we can always fit more cages if we need to. 

Space and resources I have. Time will be the hard part.


----------

